# Galvanische Trennung von Temperaturfühler (KTY)



## soehne (26 Juni 2007)

Hallo

ich brauche eine galvanische Trennung von Temperaturfühler (KTY). Ich weis nicht wer so etwas anbietet. Kann mir zufällig wer helfen!!! Ich hab immer das Problem mit dem Ausgangssignal, da dieses auch wieder einen Widerstandswert sein soll.

Gruß Soehne


----------



## ge_org (27 Juni 2007)

Vielleicht Weidmüller Wave-Series?

Georg


----------



## PeterEF (27 Juni 2007)

soehne schrieb:


> ....Ich hab immer das Problem mit dem Ausgangssignal, da dieses auch wieder einen Widerstandswert sein soll.


 
Ich denke nicht, dass es galvanische Trenner serienmäßig gibt, welche einen Widerstandswert liefern  - die mir bekannten liefern alle Einheitssignale Strom und/oder Spannung. Warum nur soll es denn sowas exotisches sein?


----------



## soehne (27 Juni 2007)

Hallo

wir in der Firma bauen Motoren und müßen diese auch prüfen. Nun kommt es vor das bei unterschiedlichen Kunden die Leistungsstecker zwar identisch sind aber die Signale vom Sternpunkt und den Temperaturfühlern von den jeweiligen Kunden unterschiedlich sind. Dadurch ist es bei uns schon öfters vorgekommen das sie im Prüfstand nicht aufgepaßt haben und uns mal wieder eine Reglereinschubskarte (1600€) von Siemens Simodrive abgeschossen haben.
Deshalb wer eine galvanische Trennung von Vorteil, da dies wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so teuer ist, ich weis nur nicht ob es so etwas überhaupt bzw. wo gibt.

Gruß Soehne


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Juni 2007)

Hallo soehne,

RINCK-electronic hat ähnliche Wandler (KP250/KP10) im Angebot. Vielleicht mal dort nachfragen, RINCK ist sehr flexibel und modifiziert gerne.

Muss der KTY unbedingt auf die teure Einschub*s*karte, oder reicht ein billiges Auswertegerät vielleicht auch?

Was passiert, wenn zwei Phasen auf den KTY des Motors geschaltet werden?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## da_kine (27 Juni 2007)

Galvanische Trenner für KTY's fällt mir jetzt bloß http://www.rinck-elektronic.de ein. Verstehe aber auch den Sinn mit dem Widerstandswert net ganz. Dein Simodrive schickt doch auch blos eine Spannung raus, um sie am anderen Ende zu messen und mit der gesendeten zu vergleichen.

MFG

Markus


----------



## soehne (29 Juni 2007)

Hallo

ja der KTY muß leider auf die Eingangskarte, da diese die Temperaturüberwachung des Motors übernimmt. Da können Vorwarnstufen eingestelt werden bzw. die Abschalttemperatur.


Das am Temperatureingang eine Spannung raus kommt kann sein aber wir haben nicht die Zeit dafür lange etwas passendes zusammen zu schustern.

Bei Rinck- Elektronic hab ich schon nachgefragt die haben dazu nichts passendes hat es zu mir geheißen


Gruß Soehne


----------



## da_kine (2 Juli 2007)

soehne schrieb:


> Das am Temperatureingang eine Spannung raus kommt kann sein aber wir haben nicht die Zeit dafür lange etwas passendes zusammen zu schustern.




Also am Temperatureingang kommt keine Spannung raus, sonst währe es ja ein Ausgang . Was ich sagen wollte, ist das der Simodrive nichts anderes macht als Spannung zu messen.

Der KTY ist ja ein Temperaturveränderbarer Widerstand. D.h. er verändert bei erwärmung oder erkalten seinen Widerstandswert und lässt somit mehr oder weniger Spannung am Eingang des Simodrive anliegen. Damit macht das Gerät seine Widerstandsmessung.

Und ob jetzt diese Spannung direkt von deinem Widerstand kommt, oder ob die aus einer Karte kommt, die dazwischen ist, is ja wurscht.

MFG

Markus


----------



## PeterEF (2 Juli 2007)

da_kine schrieb:


> Also am Temperatureingang kommt keine Spannung raus, sonst währe es ja ein Ausgang . Was ich sagen wollte, ist das der Simodrive nichts anderes macht als Spannung zu messen.


Eine Spannung kommt da nicht raus, wohl aber ein Strom ,ich kenne Temperaturmessung mit Widerständen folgendermaßen:
Der Meßwandler erzeugt einen kleinen konstanten Strom, welcher durch den Widerstand geschickt wird. Je nach Temperatur ist dieser anders und erzeugt so trotz des konstanten Stromes einen veränderlichen Spannungsabfall. 
Bei Zweileiterschaltung erfolgen Bestromung und Spannungsmessung über die gleichen Leiter -> größerer Meßfehler wegen zusätzlichem Spannungsabfall. 
Bei Vierleiterschaltung gibt es extra Leitungen für den Strom und für die Spannungsmessung -> deshalb genauer, da der Strom in der Meßleitung der Spannung keinen zusätzlichen Spannungsabfall verursacht.

Wegen des Stromes aus dem Meßumformer ist es auch nicht möglich, einfach eine galvanische Trennung für Spannungsmessung dazwischen zu schalten.


----------



## da_kine (2 Juli 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> ...wohl aber ein Strom



So recht du auch hast mit allem was du schreibst, kommt aus einem Eingang nix raus sondern aus der Versorgungsklemme. Das wollt ich damit sagen.

Das mit den getrennten Versorgungs- und Messleitungen und der daraus resultierenden Messgenauigkeit ist mir schon klar. Aber da weder eine Type, ein Datenblatt oder irgendeine andere Beschreibung der Schaltung vorliegt muss man sich mit Mutmaßungen weiterhelfen.



PeterEF schrieb:


> Wegen des Stromes aus dem Meßumformer ist es auch nicht möglich, einfach eine galvanische Trennung für Spannungsmessung dazwischen zu schalten.



Warum funktioniert die Trennung dann bei anderen Geräten? Die werden ja wohl das gleiche Prinzip verwenden, oder net?

MFG

Markus


----------

